# Weird, rust-like sound when flying



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Melvin is now making a really weird noise when he flies. It sounds like a rusted.. something. Don't really know how to describe it. Has to be something with his vocal cord. Both of the birds are going to the vet as soon as possible when the Easter is over, if you were wondering. They seem to have the same illness, even though they are showing slightly different symptoms. Do any of you have any ideas? Do I have to test anything else than their blood (and perhaps droppings)? _Went to the vet a while ago, tested their droppings and had a full body check. From those tests, they seemed perfectly fine, but we still got a perscription for antibiotics because of Ludvig wheezing after flight. After seven days it seemed like the treatment failed, but at the day we had booked a new hour at the vet, he seemed better and we delayed it. Now it seems like Ludvigs symptoms are back, and Melvin is no longer just itching his rump, he also seems to have trouble passing droppings at times, in addition to them being frequent, small and a little wet. Now this rusty sound has showed up. They both look perfectly happy. _


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It sounds as though Ludvig still has a respiratory infection from your description. 
I'm sorry to hear that Merlin isn't doing well either. 

I hope you are able to get them to the Avian Vet right away. 
The vet should be able to get a proper diagnosis through blood and fecal tests.

Good luck and please let us know how your two little ones are doing after their appointment. :hug:*


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, I'm booking as soon as possible, when the vacation is over (it is closed everywhere). I'll be sure to give you an update on MeLVin and Lud after we've seen the vet. God, they just keep making me worried. Hopefully it'll be figured out soon enough


----------

